# Dometic fridge freezer RM65** - not working on 240v



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We took the van in for a service yesterday and had to empty the fridge and freezer. The AES light was red and the contents showing signs of defrosting. 

I didn't have time to check everything but know that the main van display was showing 240v was connected to the van. I didn't check the main trip in the van and dont know if the fridge is wired via it or not.

When the fridge was switched off and then back on to mains 240v the light went green for about 45 seconds and then went red.

I should get the van back later today or tomorrow morning and Im asking if anyone has had this problem and knows if its a simple fix or do I need to get it booked in with an engineer. Were going away on Friday for the weekend
 

Hopefully it will be something simple (like the main trip) or a fuse  

Andy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Bubblehead
It sounds like the 240 element has gone in which case the firdage will most likely have to come out.

The fault may also be that the fridge doesnt sence 240v at the board and so will error code in red saying no voltage.
Check the obvious first like fuses and hidden switches though.

Phill


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the response, its given me a starting point for the investigation

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Got the van back from its service and MOT and plugged it back in, fridge is working correctly and has done for the last 4 hours!!! I also checked the trip switch, it was up/on.

I will check it again tomorrow morning to see if its still working. I'm now in a dilemma over the reliability of the fridge as sods law will mean it will fail when were away with the fridge and freezer full.

Andy


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi don,t be a pessomist ,it,l be fine ,probably needed a good kick.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Bubblehead if the fridge does fail whilst away turn it to gas and sort the problem when you return if it does fail again and giving you a red light its most likely to be the power board most good engineers carry one for testing.
kev


----------

